# NGD Ibanez LACS Titan 6 String



## JakePeriphery (Feb 18, 2013)

Hi friends!

I just got this nasty girl in the mail, thought you'd like to peep dis. It's basically the same guitar as my 7 string but in 6-style yo. There's now a volute and JEM jack as well as black hardware instead of the pewter. Sorry for the photos, I don't own a good camera.

Copy pasta:

RGA 6 string body

Ibanez reverse headstock

25.5" Scale

Basswood body w/Maple top

Maple binding on neck with black side dots

Maple binding on headstock

Ebony Fretboard

Custom gold and abalone crescent at 12th fret 

Sperzel satin gold and anodized black locking tuners

Matte black finish on body, neck, and headstock

Bare Knuckle Aftermath humbuckers with camo covers.

Thanks to Mike Taft at Ibanez for helping me get this awesome thing built!


----------



## HighGain510 (Feb 18, 2013)

Looks awesome Jake! Congrats man!


----------



## flypap3r (Feb 18, 2013)

Sweet baby Jesus that thing is phenomenal!


----------



## MetalBuddah (Feb 18, 2013)

Wowwww, did not realize this was a 6 string when I liked it on FB 

Very very nice LACS, Jake!!!


----------



## MistaSnowman (Feb 18, 2013)

Awesome looking RGA!!!


----------



## Phrygian (Feb 18, 2013)

Wow, I really enjoy your taste in guitars, so smooth! HNGD!


----------



## xCaptainx (Feb 18, 2013)

ebony fretboards and reverse headstocks are two things I'd wish Ibby did more off! 

This looks beautiful, congrats!


----------



## nsimonsen (Feb 18, 2013)

Gorgeous, so sleek. 
Stoked to see it in person at Soundwave.


----------



## JaeSwift (Feb 18, 2013)

So...GOOD

Congrats!


----------



## Danukenator (Feb 18, 2013)

I love the gold themed headstock and the black themed body. It creates a beautiful contrast!

HNGD!


----------



## technomancer (Feb 18, 2013)

Looks awesome


----------



## thebunfather (Feb 18, 2013)

There's nothing better than an understated guitar. I love how the small details can make an instrument look so much better. Very nice!


----------



## HOKENSTYFE (Feb 18, 2013)

Bad-Ass-ery!


----------



## theo (Feb 18, 2013)

That is spectacular.


----------



## Bigredjm15 (Feb 18, 2013)

Amazing! Hope Ibanez gets you a signature guitar, I'd be all over that. And call Misha over to take some better photos lol


----------



## Papaoneil (Feb 18, 2013)

MMM yes, very nice


----------



## JoeyBTL (Feb 18, 2013)




----------



## jeleopard (Feb 18, 2013)

10/10 would buy as a signature.


----------



## blister7321 (Feb 18, 2013)

im no ibby guy and i want 12 of those
very nice man


----------



## kevdes93 (Feb 18, 2013)

welp, time to spam ibanezs facebook page with messages asking them to make this into a sig


----------



## Chuck (Feb 18, 2013)

holy shit that rules


----------



## Oli (Feb 18, 2013)

HFNGD!


----------



## Adrian-XI (Feb 18, 2013)

You sure know how to spec out a mean looking guitar. HNGD!


----------



## isispelican (Feb 18, 2013)

very nice!


----------



## Sofos (Feb 18, 2013)

The hell's a NV*&#8869;*I*&#8869;*?

Just kidding, awesome axe! Hopefully see it on the Deftones tour!


----------



## amogtr (Feb 18, 2013)

Matte black with gold is my favorite combination. Looks great.


----------



## Ocara-Jacob (Feb 18, 2013)

Yes. It's perfect in every way. Jake, you have impeccable taste.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Feb 18, 2013)

If this doesn't become a signature, I will be forever disappointed with Ibanez.


----------



## PureImagination (Feb 18, 2013)

Congrats man, thats awesome


----------



## Captain Butterscotch (Feb 18, 2013)

I would buy this. Send Ibanez this thread.


----------



## BTS (Feb 18, 2013)

Looks awesome. Grats


----------



## Watty (Feb 18, 2013)

Yes.

Edit: To the guitar AND to making it a purchase-able sig model. I would actually buy this.


----------



## parksed24 (Feb 18, 2013)

That thing is sleeeeeeek. Congrats on the killer new axe!


----------



## noUser01 (Feb 18, 2013)

Awesome man!! Was waiting to see a 6-string version of this... looks gorgeous!! I love how simple it is, too many big names want everything decked out with lights and flashing things... overkill! Yours looks excellent!


----------



## otisct20 (Feb 18, 2013)

Looks great man! Congrats. I too would buy this, I would buy this soooooo damn hard.


----------



## larry (Feb 18, 2013)

that is quite elegant. i thought this time around the truss rod cover would read 'TITMAN'. however, congrats nonetheless. is there a also a 6 string version of your grey lacs in the works?


----------



## sell2792 (Feb 18, 2013)

They need to make your LACS into production models, now.


----------



## adnecs (Feb 18, 2013)

Gorgeous!!! I agree with everyone else above - would be great to have it in signature production


----------



## Progfather (Feb 19, 2013)

Perfect combination of class and elegance. You have good taste my friend.


----------



## Enter Paradox (Feb 19, 2013)

Holyy..  Happy awesome guitar day ! *waves*


----------



## LordHar (Feb 19, 2013)

That is really amazing!


----------



## Miek (Feb 19, 2013)

Looks like we have approximately the same taste in guitars, dude. Nice one!


----------



## j_opiate (Feb 19, 2013)

HNGD, Jake!


----------



## Griffo (Feb 19, 2013)

That thing is beautiful!


----------



## Eemi (Feb 19, 2013)

RGA+Reversed HS+BKP+Camo covers= 100% pure AWESOMENESS! 
HNGD man!


----------



## kevdes93 (Feb 19, 2013)

i posted on their FB page and they said "We are most definitely passing along your suggestion to our team!"


----------



## fr4nci2c0 (Feb 19, 2013)

O lord jesus its a fire. Dam Titan is tight tight tight


----------



## pylyo (Feb 19, 2013)

That fretboard looks like a rosewood to me. 

Other than that it's soooooo hot.


----------



## Symb0lic (Feb 19, 2013)

I would buy the shit out of that


----------



## Robby the Robot (Feb 19, 2013)

ITT: Dear Ibanez, make this a signature or we riot.

Seriously that's an awesome guitar though.


----------



## sell2792 (Feb 19, 2013)

Six and seven string models, now. And they better use god damn ebony.


----------



## Andromalia (Feb 19, 2013)

Oooh ebony Ibby. Tasty, but don't believe for a second it it makes it as a sig it ill keep the ebony. I like the oldschool logo too.


----------



## eventhetrees (Feb 19, 2013)

This is soooooooo nice. Suits you. Also It's just damn nice, hot damn....


----------



## s_k_mullins (Feb 19, 2013)

Such a killer guitar! Excellent taste sir!


----------



## Rook (Feb 19, 2013)

didn't you already poOH IT HAS 6 STRINGS


Is what I thought when I saw this on facebook.

Nice.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Feb 19, 2013)

That's pretty ill... And I see you were *allowed* to post your own NGD this time.


----------



## Eclipse (Feb 19, 2013)

What a pretty violin.


----------



## JakePeriphery (Feb 19, 2013)

Thanks for all the positive feedback guys, glad to see people would like to own this guitar, it plays like the Tits-McGarnigle


----------



## jairic (Feb 19, 2013)

That's one of the best looking guitars that I have ever seen in my life.


----------



## Syriel (Feb 20, 2013)

Ibanez seriously needs to take a hint that Reverse Headstocks are tits with their design. Just look at all the LACS with reverse headstocks.

I'd gladly buy this if it were released as a signature model, as long as it is a premium MII model and under 1k USD. They better keep the specs identical though!


----------



## slapnutz (Feb 20, 2013)

Dude, I would buy this in a SECOND if it was production.

Why?... coz it has a combination that Ibanez NEVER does which frustrates the hell out of me coz i love their guitars.

REVERSED HEADSTOCK + OFFSET or NO INLAYS + EBONY FINGERBOARD!!!! ARRRGHHH.... make it make it make it!
(especially the lack of Ebony in RG Ibanez these days, even the Jem7v no longer has it ...and dont get me started on Reversed headstocks)

If this doesnt make it to production, I'm hunting down a used MTM2 to customise or an Ola Englund model. (appears you, Mick and Ola have great taste in guitars) Hell release it with some poxy Ibz/Dimazios and I'll still buy it and retrofit some BKPs.


Lastly Jake, what bridge is that exactly? OFR or an Edge/LoPro variant?


----------



## JLocrian (Feb 20, 2013)

Holy Shit


----------



## Valennic (Feb 20, 2013)

It's amazing how inspiring an understated guitar like this is. It just LOOKS like it plays like buttered sex.


----------



## rockstarazuri (Feb 21, 2013)

That as a signature model petition pls.


----------



## maruzen (Feb 21, 2013)

Lovely axe  What do I have to do to get one of those?


----------



## Konfyouzd (Feb 21, 2013)

^


----------



## JaeSwift (Feb 21, 2013)

maruzen said:


> Lovely axe  What do I have to do to get one of those?



PM Me, I'm sure we can negotiate something besides just your soul


----------



## superash (Feb 21, 2013)

That maple binding is so sexy.
Looks awesome dude!


----------

